# have you ever considered...



## mentos_007 (Aug 28, 2004)

... a suicide? I'm just asking, I know that it may be an odd topic, but today I read an article about people who committed... I mean the tried but somebody rescued them. It was really scary! What do you thing about it? Have you ever read something about it?


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 28, 2004)

Yes.

Long long time ago, when I was in school.. may be 8th or 9th grade. ... poor marks in one of the papers. Tried to get electrocuted... but something in me pulled me back.

I would now *NEVER* consider suicide as a way out. Its stupid. Suicide is another way of saying, "I am yeilding to you oh mighty Failure!".


----------



## Karalee (Aug 28, 2004)

I think after youve gotten some perspective, you always feel like its such a dumb decision, but in the moment, it always seems like a good option.


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 28, 2004)

maybe once.....or four times...  


md


----------



## Alison (Aug 28, 2004)

Yes, in highschool I lost my best friend to suicide. At age 13 you really don't have any coping mechanisms and I thought it would be a good way out of a really bad situation. Thank goodness I am still here today.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Aug 28, 2004)

i think about it all the time.


----------



## terri (Aug 28, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> i think about it all the time.



That had better_ not _be true!    :?   Or I'll kick your ass and won't take a picture of your poor dead body!!   :x 

I've never thought about it, for me.   I knew TWO people back in high school who killed themselves.   One was a confused druggie who kinda did it while he was stoned; we're not sure it was intentional.   But the other was an amazingly bright boy, sweet, thoughtful, funny, he wore thick horn-rimmed glasses and didn't get the girls, but he and I were good buddies for years - he was just totally brilliant....sat in his parent's car and left the engine running in an enclosed garage.   I was stunned then; I still am when I think about it.  To this day I am nauseated that he didn't call me when he was at that point, and I'll always wonder if I could have talked him through the moment.... _Matthew D_.   Why, sweetie, why???   I'll never get past it, I guess.   A freaking waste of a beautiful mind.


----------



## Alison (Aug 28, 2004)

Terri, I completely understand. I talked with Jason just hours before he put a gun to his head. I carried that guilt with me for years.


----------



## voodoocat (Aug 28, 2004)

I've never thought about it.  Never really been depressed like that.  Had my ups and downs like everyone else.

One guy I worked with (didn't know him that well) was the guy that logged onto a chat room and proceeded to overdose while on his webcam.


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 28, 2004)

Never ever ever! So many other was to deal and cope with pain...


----------



## pilgrim (Aug 28, 2004)

I have been deeply, deeeeeeeply depressed, which was a side effect from some medication I was on, but suicide never crossed my mind. Like photogoddess says, there are other ways to cope with it, eventually I came off the medication and my depression went away. 
hows that quote go...  "suicide is a permanent answer for a  temporary problem"


----------



## Luminosity (Aug 28, 2004)

My dads best friend commited suicide about 27 years ago....and my mums friend took her life about 5 years ago. Eileen had four young kids : at the time it happened they were  12  ,  9  and one year old twins so my heart broke for them.

And I tried and nearly succeeded .. back when I was a messed up kid tryin to cope with a lotta stuff at 15. 
Took an whole lot of pills before goin to bed ...woke up about 4 hours later , knowing that I was slowly dying and groggily reviewed the two decisions that faced me : 
Stay in bed and continue giving up my life.
Or get up and live.
So I got up and went and woke my mother. 
Was in intensive care at the hospital for a week.
And learnt one of the best lessons of my life.


----------



## pilgrim (Aug 28, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> My dads best friend commited suicide about 27 years ago....and my mums friend took her life about 5 years ago. Eileen had four young kids : at the time it happened they were  12  ,  9  and one year old twins so my heart broke for them.
> 
> And I tried and nearly succeeded .. back when I was a messed up kid tryin to cope with a lotta stuff at 15.
> Took an overdose before goin to bed ...woke up about 4 hours later , knowing that I was slowly dying and groggily reviewed the two decisions that faced me :
> ...



woah lumi, gave my shivers just reading it.


----------



## Luminosity (Aug 28, 2004)

Eh , I'm sorry Pilgrim :flower:. 
A lot of people find it too personal to talk about and I contemplated on whether I should post it...but I think if ya go through somethin like that and learn somethin from it... then pass the lesson on. So so many amazing moments in my life I have stopped and remembered that if I had stayed in bed that night that I would've missed out on SO much to come...

This is gonna sound wierd but ya know what woke me ? 
A song was playing on the radio...I *THINK* it was 'Let Love Rule' by Lenny Kravitz....BUT my senses were so distorted from the overdose that it sounded like angels singing to me and thats the sound I woke up to :shock: lol.


----------



## terri (Aug 28, 2004)

> And I tried and nearly succeeded .. back when I was a messed up kid tryin to cope with a lotta stuff at 15.



 :hug:  I'm so glad you forced yourself to move....you got yourself through your own bad moment....not everybody does.   And that's probably why you're so strong and beautiful today, you know?  You stared it down and won that battle.  

I'm SO glad.   :love:   What would we do without our Lumi-babe??    



> Terri, I completely understand. I talked with Jason just hours before he put a gun to his head. I carried that guilt with me for years.



Yeah, Ali....I guess what I felt WAS guilt, even though I hadn't talked with him that day, like what you went through.   Jesus.   I was profoundly puzzled, confused, and heartsick that he hadn't even bothered, and he just wasn't there to ask WHY, you know?   And I was really pissed off at him, too.  It kind of sucks, to be so angry at a dead person.   I stayed in my room the day of his funeral...his family was Jewish and very private, and I don't think any of his _goy_ friends were even asked.   The whole thing was pretty awful.   ::sigh::   Matt.....


----------



## Nagala (Aug 28, 2004)

I thought about it in high school. Then someone else committed suicide and I realized how pointless it was. People were sad for a day and went on with their lives. I don't even remember the guy's name. I want more out of life in the short amount of time we're given. The good, the bad. Part of life is living through it.


----------



## photogoddess (Aug 28, 2004)

pilgrim said:
			
		

> "suicide is a permanent answer for a  temporary problem"



Exactly! Whatever misery you might experience in life, you just have to know that it will pass.  Lumi, I'm so glad you came through that ok. Anyone that thinks about suicide should very seriously think of the pain their selfish act will cause their loved ones. Especially children who tend to blame themselves for things like that... Tobes!  :sad anim:  
Matt - don't you ever, ever, ever do anything like that. It would break my heart and I'd have to hunt you down, bring you back and kill you myself!


----------



## Luminosity (Aug 28, 2004)

Thank ya Ter & Goddess  :love:

Ter & Ali , all the emotions you went through and most likely are *still* going through today , when you think of your friends ....a LOT of people will relate to those same feelings. 
I'm sorry that ya both lost a loved friend in this way babes :hug:

The person taking their own life , oftentimes , never really wants to lose their life ... they only just want to lose the problems and the sadness ...and they've come to a point where they're in so much darkness they cant even see their own hand in front of them , let alone anyone elses hand.

Loved ones always feel like " If only ...." , " I should've known , I could have saved him/her " "why?" etc. But an important thing to remember is that they dont take their life because of lack of love or friendship .. they take it because of lack of perspective and faith , in themselves *and* in life.


----------



## terri (Aug 28, 2004)

> Loved ones always feel like " If only ...." , " I should've known , I could have saved him/her " "why?" etc. But an important thing to remember is that they dont take their life because of lack of love or friendship .. they take it because of lack of perspective and faith , in themselves and in life.



Yeah....you're right, of course.   I couldn't see it when I was 17, but over many years I have come to understand that.   I knew he was moody and quiet sometimes, but had no idea he was in so much pain.   We all feel pretty crappy in high school, no matter how well things are going on the surface, you know???   I just had no idea how dark things had gotten for him....but it was out of my hands.     :|


----------



## Corry (Aug 28, 2004)

I've thought about it.  It's been a while, and even when I did think about it, I knew I would never do it.  It was when I was in Jr. High and High School.  Things were really tough for me emotionally.  When I was in grade school my moms boyfriend at the time was really abusive (to her, not us), and both him and my mom were heavy into alchohol and drugs.  When I was 8 I spent Christmas eve at the neighbors house cuz he put my mom in the hospital. She took him back the next day.  A few months later she met the man who would someday become my stepdad.  So, she was finally able to have the courage to leave that *sshole.  But...it wasn't over...she drank and drugged worse than ever, leaving us home alone.  She got pregnant with my little brother...I practically raised him the first 6 years of his life, and I was 10 when he was born.  And when she was depressed she would lean on me...unloading all her burdens on me.  A pre-teen can't handle that kind of emotional burden.  I felt like I was the adult, and she was the child.  So I got really depressed, and thought about suicide a lot.  Actually, to be truthful, I thought about it until I moved out 2 1/2 years ago, but mostly it was between the ages of 12-17.  

But now,  I work three jobs, one of which is at a domestic violence shelter doing childrens group on Thursday nights.  I have fantastic friends and a wonderful boyfriend.  I don't think about it anymore.  

Sorry for unloading on all of you...I guess this subject hit a nerve...made me start thinking about things again, and I had to let it out!


----------



## Walt (Aug 29, 2004)

A good friend of mine commited suicide. She was planning for a while. She had written a 62 page note. It's hard to think back and know if there was anything a person could have done. 
I deal with attempted suicides as well as people who have suicidal thoughts on a regular basis. A lot of people are just looking for attention but who knows when it will get out of hand? Be especially aware if someone you know if trying to give away their things, particularly stuff that matters to them.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 29, 2004)

Walt said:
			
		

> A good friend of mine commited suicide. She was planning for a while. She had written a 62 page note. It's hard to think back and know if there was anything a person could have done.
> I deal with attempted suicides as well as people who have suicidal thoughts on a regular basis. A lot of people are just looking for attention but who knows when it will get out of hand? Be especially aware if someone you know if trying to give away their things, particularly stuff that matters to them.



A friend of mine in high school was laughing and telling all of us that she was scratching out her will and whatever we wanted to say so now and shed write it down. A couple of weeks later my friend went to her house and came through the door, and heard a cd skipping, and then found that she had hung herself.

She had left a note, and the "for fun" piece of paper that she had willed her stuff out to everyone on, in an envelope at her feet. It was so surreal when her mother was giving me these bracelets, that just the other day had been around her wrists, to me.

Now that I think back, it was so obvious,  but when your 14 and everythings all haha funny, you never realise.


----------



## Nagala (Aug 29, 2004)

Core17, you sound like you went through some of the same stuff I did, although I was a bit younger when it all happened and got sorted out. Thank goodness for time, right? Oh, and I'm finally back from Illinois. All I got was shots of corn and the Chicago air show. You guys must love your corn up there.  

EDIT: I _did_ get a chance to bring a fine Tennessee tradition to your state, though, and went mudding in the rental car.


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 29, 2004)

Sorry for starting so sad topic, but I had to. 
I thought about it very often - but ony though. I never done anything to die "faster". I had bad moments in my life but after all I decided that life can be so beautiful, so bright, but I have to look at it from a different side. And then I realised that ths is true. It all happened after my friend wanted to commit suicide. She was standing in the window of her 8 floor block. Fortunately, her brother persuaded her to come down, to get inside the room. She listened, but she spend about 2 moths in a hospital. She had a really bad depression. 

Then I realised that commiting suicide is a stupid thing. It's like escaping from all difficulities. It is the easiest way to cope with serious problems - but we have to solve it in a diffferent way to show the world that we are powerfull, that we have a force to drive our mind in a straight line, that there are WE who decide about our life - not moments and bad, sad feelings.


----------



## Scurra (Aug 29, 2004)

My family used to look after people from a nearby school that came from abroad during the school holidays. It was just after the A-level (big UK exams) results came out that one of the people we looked after tried to OD in our bathroom on painkillers because the stress had gotten to her and she lived in fear of what her parents would say if the exams didn't go well etc..... we had to rush her to hospital to get her stomach pumped, and afterwards she realised that maybe it wasn't such a wise move, now she is training to be a dentist in Tanzania (Africa).


----------



## Corry (Aug 29, 2004)

Nagala said:
			
		

> I'm finally back from Illinois. All I got was shots of corn and the Chicago air show. You guys must love your corn up there.
> 
> EDIT: I _did_ get a chance to bring a fine Tennessee tradition to your state, though, and went mudding in the rental car.



There is a town not too far from me that has a 'Sweetcorn Festival' every year!!!  And as for the muddin....it's a bit of a tradition here, too.  There are 4x4 Jamboree's and stuff.  My big brother had his truck in one one time, and I think it got stuck in a bog!


----------



## altered ego (Sep 1, 2004)

have you ever taken a picture that you thought might be good and when you got it developed it was a bit crap?
You thought you could save it and make something good out of it so you try a few things... a filter of some description, different paper, a new frame, a new setting...
they didn't really work.
You try a few more different things... still no results.
You take a break perhaps, get some fresh ideas, confer with other photographers...
more work on your image and still nothing you're happy with...
you ask your friends and family and they say it's ok.. nothing special just ok... so you're still not satisfied with it...
now your image is getting really tired.. you're running out of things to try...

then one day you REALLY can't think of anything to do with it at all.. anyway, perhaps the next thing you try will just make it all fall to bits...

what do you do?
You can't keep it in a drawer away from people, you've put too much effort into it... besides, sometimes new people think they want to see it (but when they do they're not really impressed)

No-one thinks it has anything special or different or aesthetically pleasing at all - it's just 'ok'... no galleries want it, no-one wants to print it or use it anywhere... do you give up on it, throw it away? 

or just carry on in the knowledge that the next thing to touch it might tear it apart...? so you halfheartedly try new things on it occasionally and eventually all you're left with is a scrap of paper with nothing legible on it in the bottom of the draw, forgotten about just waiting for the cleaners to sweep it into a bag....



if you *knew* that one day in the future your image would be really appreciated by at least just one person, you would keep going on it wouldn't you?
but if you didn't know.. or if all the signs were telling you that it was just a bad idea in the first place and somethings just don't actually work out... what would keep you going?


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 1, 2004)

altered ego said:
			
		

> have you ever taken a picture that you thought might be good and when you got it developed it was a bit crap?
> You thought you could save it and make something good out of it so you try a few things... a filter of some description, different paper, a new frame, a new setting...
> they didn't really work.
> You try a few more different things... still no results.
> ...



effexor.  300 mg.


----------



## Lula (Sep 1, 2004)

A long time ago, I thought about it......the kitchen knife seemed the best solution...I was so angry with myself, I just wanted to disapear for good!!!
I was having trouble dealing with some "teenage problems"....as I was thinking about it, I was getting more and more angry .... sundently all my anger went through my body and I ended up kicking the kitchen door :shock:  Kinda made me feel better and i put away the knife!! The hole is still there, my parents never understood what happened ... how the hole get there    
I'm happy that I'm here .... I'm happy that WE'RE alive!


----------



## Corry (Sep 1, 2004)

altered ego said:
			
		

> have you ever taken a picture that you thought might be good and when you got it developed it was a bit crap?
> You thought you could save it and make something good out of it so you try a few things... a filter of some description, different paper, a new frame, a new setting...
> they didn't really work.
> You try a few more different things... still no results.
> ...




Dude, that's some deep stuff.


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 1, 2004)

After reading all posts I thing that Altered Ego wanted to say something important... I thing that it's very very deeep


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 1, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> After reading all posts I thing that Altered Ego wanted to say something important... I thing that it's very very deeep



yup, i agree.  and my answer stands.  sometimes that is the only thing between a permanent mistake and a chance to keep trying.


----------



## ferny (Sep 1, 2004)

When I was little (7 or 9) and my dad (Who isn't the nicest person to know, he hasn't spoken to me for the last week or so even though we live in the same house. Why? Because he doesn't want to for some reason.) would have an argument with me, my mother or sister, I would run upstairs put my hands around my throat and push with my thumbs hard. When doing it I always knew that I wouldn't go through with it. I was very conscious of a line that I would have to cross to actually go through with it. That and I've always been petrified of death.

I thought everyone thought about killing themselves from time to time. Not necessarily about going through with it. Just how to do it, what if would be like if they did, how others would react, etc.

If you want to take your own life, then I have no problem with it. I won't look down on you. I will have my own thoughts about you if you leave behind a family or something. But they wouldn't be totally bad. If that's the correct way to phrase it. But just don't jump in front of a train or bus. The people I feel sorry for then are not only the families left behind but also the people who have to clear up the mess. And there is a lot of it.


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 1, 2004)

Does any one of you believe in Darwin's theory? How do you think life came into existance?


----------



## Corry (Sep 1, 2004)

Dude, now we ARE getting deep!  I have NO idea how life came into existance.  I don't really have an opinion on that I guess....


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 1, 2004)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Does any one of you believe in Darwin's theory? How do you think life came into existance?



yep.

life came into existance because the creator, what most people think of as god, needed some answers herself.  so she created a super-super-super computer; dna is one part of the code which is actually the computer itself- software acting also as hardware.

time is nothing more than god's blood.  we are all parasites.


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 1, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> danalec99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't clearly understand. Was the 'yep'  for "Yes, I believe in Darwin's theory that life 'evolved' over a span of couple of millions of years"?

IF so, why is 'God' in the statement?


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 1, 2004)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are god and evolution mutually exclusive?


----------



## Nagala (Sep 1, 2004)

Can someone explain what Darwin's theory has to do with this topic? If you want that debate, open a thread and defend a position. But since we're here, and for the sake of argument that evolution exists on the level Darwin suggests, how did the universe itself come into existence to support the original beings? If we evolved from, say, an amoeba, how did the amoeba get here or the place at which it began? OK, I was drawn in. Hopefully I can remember to check this thread again.


----------



## Corry (Sep 1, 2004)

This forum gets off topic quite easily.


----------



## altered ego (Sep 2, 2004)

toby - that sounds a bit 'Douglas Adams' 
I thought life started when some random amino acids bumped into each other in some primordial puddle of gloop?

anyway i was on topic. i was using photography as a metaphor for life if you hadn't already guessed. 

just wanted to know, when you realise something is just a bad job and anything you do is destructive rather than constructive (whether intentional or not), do you take the desision to stop work with the posibility of beginning something totally different or do you keep working in the vain hope that something might magically make it all better all of a sudden? Positivity can only come from hope and hope can only come from positivity... without hope there can be no positivity.. is that right?


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 2, 2004)

Corry, this is not going off-topic yet. 
I initiated 'Darwin' in order to come to a very simple point that I firmly believe in and happily live by. 
But I need to run now. Will be back by afternoon or evening.

altered ego, we _did_ get your metaphor  

Cheerio!


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 2, 2004)

altered ego said:
			
		

> toby - that sounds a bit 'Douglas Adams'
> I thought life started when some random amino acids bumped into each other in some primordial puddle of gloop?
> 
> anyway i was on topic. i was using photography as a metaphor for life if you hadn't already guessed.
> ...



heheh- i wondered if someone would pick up on the fact that a published writer had outlined that little idea waaaay before i thought of it.  i believe it was isaac asimov, tho....
i do, however, love the way douglas adams views the universe.  damn the little white mice


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 2, 2004)

Nagala said:
			
		

> Can someone explain what Darwin's theory has to do with this topic? If you want that debate, open a thread and defend a position.



yessuh, massa


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 5, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> danalec99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think they believe in two different versions of creation and so I thought it was contradictory.


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 5, 2004)

I do not have any intentions to initiate a debate on God and Darwin here. Will just share about how I view this issue. Im not sure if Im good with explaining and neither do I have the ample time for a well-thought out essay. Here is the nutshell. 

I was born to a semi-conservative Christian family.  Was reared up in a "spiritual" environment. Life without Sunday Schools was a taboo. Skipping church on a Sunday was unimaginable. Like a good normal human being, the tendency to "break the chains" rose in me. While I was in 7 or 8th grade, I was drawn to atheism. I had no particular solid reason to believe that there is no God. But I simply chose to believe it. Well, what is the point in breaking chains??. And I was happy to be 'above' everything and everyone. While my peers were playing cricket, I was eating books on atheism, Das Capital and similar titles. 

BUT, none of this knowledge gave me the true inner peace and happiness that I craved for. The term 'hope' was not in my dictionary. Hope is one powerful feeling or phenomenon, if I may. No matter what you have if there is no hope in life, life would seem absolutely pointless. And I wanted it to cling on. 

Fast Forward:
Im a firm believer of Jesus now. He gives me hope and the strength to sustain no matter what I go through in my life. Till the time that I came back I used to figure things out on my own. But later, realized that if I literally leave everything to God; He will definitely help you at His appropriate time. I have learnt that there is absolutely NO place for human intellect when it comes to dealing with God. I have become a simpleton to believe that God is the creator of everything that we see, know and dont know yet. If He could create umpteen number of galaxies (we still dont have an exact count), if He could create billions of ultra complex machines called human beings, if He could create a border for the waters, if He could feed the foul and foxes, if He could teach an eagle how to teach its kids how to fly, if He could place the solar system the way we see it, I definitely do not think His hands would be tied up when it comes to helping a tiniest little speck called human. So all I have to do is submit myself to Him, without an inch of reasoning. If there is intellect trying to figure things out, God cannot help us just because we are not letting Him do the work for us. I have gone through a handful of lows in my life and God was the one who delivered me at the appropriate time. And I couldnt thank Him more for the light that He gave me. 

So for me, a suicide would be pointless. I worship the creator of everything that we see. It would be a disgrace for Him if I let myself go down the drain without letting Him solve my issues (no matter how huge it might be or how hopeless it might seem). Trust me, there is NOTHING that He cannot do. It is us (almighty and intellectuals) who limit Him.


----------



## Corry (Sep 5, 2004)

When I said this forum went off topic easilly, I was only addressing Nagala's statement when he said "I don't know what has to do with this topic, bu..."  I wasn't yelling at anyone or anything...merely stating fact.  This forum DOES get off topic easily!  Anyway...your points are taken, back to the discussion!


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 5, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I wasn't yelling at anyone or anything...



Noone said you yelled


----------



## Corry (Sep 5, 2004)

Ok...just don't want anyone upset with me thinking I meant something I didn't!


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 5, 2004)

Oh Danalec... I see you are very spiritual person... There aren't many people who belive as strongly as you do. I really apreciated your post. It is very powerful.


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 5, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Oh Danalec... I see you are very spiritual person... There aren't many people who belive as strongly as you do. I really apreciated your post. It is very powerful.



No Mentos, the word 'spiritual' has a very deep meaning. I'm just a normal person like anyone else. But the realization of His power has enabled me to look at things from a fresh perspective.


----------



## Darfion (Sep 6, 2004)

Suicide is against the law in our country. Seriously it is.


----------



## mrsid99 (Sep 6, 2004)

Darfion said:
			
		

> Suicide is against the law in our country. Seriously it is.



 So what's the penalty for suicide....death?


----------



## Darfion (Sep 7, 2004)

mrsid99 said:
			
		

> Darfion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably a noose tying lesson


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 7, 2004)

I've never once considered suicide, but I have a friend who has been threatening it for 10 years, and finally one night he gave it a go.  He tried to overdose on heroin.  Somehow he survived.  He still talks about it though.  I just can't understand.  

I think it was Pilgrim who said that suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem.  I think I'm going to tell that to my friend, because that is the simplest way to put it.  I'm sure he'll have some smartass nihilistic retort though.  It's really frustrating.


----------



## altered ego (Sep 7, 2004)

do you have to be 'depressed' to consider suicide?
I mean' if you are 'depressed' you're not thinking along the normal thought processes and you can be 'fixed' by either drugs or rewiring your thought processes so they go back to normal (ie. talking through things/finding 'solutions' so you're not depressed)

BUT

what if you are NOT depressed and you are considering suicide?

Why do people assume you have to be depressed and not thinking straight to consider somthing like that?


----------



## dave k (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi All and darfion
First correction to darfion its not a crime to commit suicide, but only to aid and abet a suicide.
http://easyweb.easynet.co.uk/~ursa/philos/thanasia.htm
It is hard to understand why people commit suicide. many are just cries for help. but many are long drawn out states of depresions. people listen to them but many are to busy living there own lives to really understand.
Having experinced it first hand by my brother, 4 years later its still hard to get a gripe with.
I  suggest you listen to the word from the theme song to M.A.S.H there is a lot of truth in the song.
Many people have there reasons and no one will ever understand. to many its the road to peace. And the heartache of those left behind


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Sep 7, 2004)

suicide is painless.  yep.  wondered if anyone would allude to that.


----------



## Darfion (Sep 7, 2004)

dave k said:
			
		

> Hi All and darfion
> First correction to darfion its not a crime to commit suicide, but only to aid and abet a suicide.
> http://easyweb.easynet.co.uk/~ursa/philos/thanasia.htm
> I  suggest you listen to the word from the theme song to M.A.S.H there is a lot of truth in the song.
> Many people have there reasons and no one will ever understand.



Dear  people of this board. If you ever have the misfortune to hear Dave K sing (sic) this particular song you will definately have suicidal feelings. I often have murderous feeling when in the same room as him when singing(sic)

Oh and Dave, what is the second correction to Darfion?


----------



## dave k (Sep 7, 2004)

hey daz 
just remember"Through early morning for I see
Visions of the things to be
The pains that are withheld for me
I realise that I can see

That suicide is painless
It brings so many changes
And I can take or leave them if I please

The game of life is hard to play
Im gonna lose it anyway
The losing card of some delay
So this is all I have to say

That suicide is painless
It brings so many changes
And I can take or leave them if I please

The sword of time will pierce our skin
It doesnt hurt when it begins
But as it works its way on in
The pain grows stronger watch I bring

That suicide is painless
It brings so many changes
And I can take or leave them if I please

A brave man once requested me
To answer questions that are key
Is it to be or not to be
And I replied oh why ask me

That suicide is painless
It brings so many changes
And I can take or leave them if I please"

double dose in the morning 
dawn chorus kicks in a 6.00am
my boy
dave


----------



## Corry (Sep 7, 2004)

I love M*A*S*H.


----------

